# Searching place to live in Melville or Parkhurst, Joburg



## jvm (Feb 18, 2009)

We're considering moving to SA for 6-12 months soon. Ideally we'd live in Melville or Parkhurst as there's some street bustle to it and it's not too far from the office in Martindale. We're a couple in our 30s and have lived in apartments/condos till now - is this available in these areas or are we better off looking for a house? 
We're looking for a modest place with TV, internet, some kind of garden and pool (communal is fine). What rent prices can we expect to pay? Any tips for search websites or rental agencies appreciated. 
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

jvm said:


> We're considering moving to SA for 6-12 months soon. Ideally we'd live in Melville or Parkhurst as there's some street bustle to it and it's not too far from the office in Martindale. We're a couple in our 30s and have lived in apartments/condos till now - is this available in these areas or are we better off looking for a house?
> We're looking for a modest place with TV, internet, some kind of garden and pool (communal is fine). What rent prices can we expect to pay? Any tips for search websites or rental agencies appreciated.
> Thanks for any tips.


Hallo JVM,

Ik weet niet of je al wat gevonden heb inmiddels. Maar kijk ven op www.roomsforafrica.co of sleeping-out.zo.za
sus6 ermee

groet uit Kyalami


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

google houses to let melville za and it brings up about 30 rental businesses.


----------



## jvm (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys - found a place some time ago.


----------

